# Who is Jiří Fridrich?



## CFOPnotFridrich (Dec 25, 2010)

Did you know that at the first Rubik's Cube World Championships (Budapest 1982)...

... *Guus Razoux Schultz* finished second using the method Cross + F2L pairs? 

... *Jiří Fridrich* finished tenth making use of a primitive layer-by-layer method? :fp



> *David Singmaster* wrote:
> 
> CUBIC CIRCULAR
> 
> ...



Did you know that...
... *Jozsef Borsos* (Yugoslavia) was using the keyhole method?












... in the Netherlands the CFOP method was called Treep-Dockhorn method
or Dockhorn-Treep method after *Kurt Dockhorn* and *Anneke Treep*?

... in early 1981 when CFOP was invented Anneke was a 16-year old schoolgirl?

... in 1982 Frans Schiereck officially published the Dockhorn-Treep method?



> *Guus Razoux Schultz* wrote:
> 
> Back in 1982 I "teached" Fridrich some F2L tricks of the dutch "Rene Schoof" system. Fridrich's LL method was the same as the dutch system called "Treep-Dockhorn" invented in 1981. [...] Fridrich [...] was the first who put F2L & LL [...] on the internet [...]










Jiří Fridrich and



Guus Razoux Schultz

Did you know that...

... then Jiří Fridrich changed more than his name to Jessica Fridrich?

... he took the American citizenship and started working for the U.S.Army?

... in 1997 the transsexual militarist Fridrich put the old CFOP method on
the internet and called it arrogantly and unjustifiably his "Fridrich" method?











> *Jiří Fridrich* wrote:
> 
> I work [...] focusing mostly on military research funded by the Air Force, [...] and
> other government agencies. I also occassionally collaborate with private companies, [...]



Who is Schoof?




prof. *René Schoof*, Università di Roma Tor Vergata, Italia,
inventor of F2L by corner-edge-pairs

Who is Fridrich?
Jiří Fridrich Hohenlohe (1569–†1645), officer and amateur poet
Dr. Hans Fridrich (1884–†1947), Oberbürgermeister von Breslau
Fridrich Weinwurm (1885–†1942), Slovak modernist architect


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 25, 2010)

Who are you?
Were you around back then, or did you find information from various sources?
If the latter, which sources?
-statue


----------



## Stefan (Dec 25, 2010)

What's up with all these new troll accounts lately?



CFOPnotFridrich said:


> Fridrich put the old CFOP method on the internet and *called it* arrogantly and unjustifiably his *"Fridrich" method*?



Prove it.


----------



## CFOPnotFridrich (Dec 25, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Were you around back then, or did you find information from various sources?


Yes and yes.



StachuK1992 said:


> If the latter, which sources?


For starters click on the links in the original post.



Stefan said:


> Prove it.


I contacted Guus asking him to post his point of view. Be patient...


----------



## Stefan (Dec 25, 2010)

To clarify: What I meant was Fridrich calling it the Fridrich method.


----------



## BigSams (Dec 25, 2010)

There is so much wrong with your post...
For starters, if you're going to start a revolution:
1) Cut the crap and be direct. Why did you post irrelevant trivia and emoticons and images?
2) Don't insult people for their sexuality, political view or occupation.
3) Get all your info right and present it professionally from the beginning. You should have posted after getting Mr. Schultz's reply.
4) Don't get emotional and use overly passionate adjectives/adverbs like 'unjusatifiably' and 'arrogantly'.

Overall, just state and the facts and draw reasonable conclusions. Not impressed... yet.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 25, 2010)

CFOPnotFridrich said:


> ... in 1997 the (1)transsexual (2)militarist Fridrich (3)put the old CFOP method on
> the internet and (4)called it arrogantly and unjustifiably his "Fridrich" method?


(1,2) completely irrelevant, and you seem like a bigot
(3) yes, she did, and not just the method but some decent algorithms, which was VERY useful to cubers in the new wave of cubing in 2003ish
(4) false, it wasn't called "Fridrich method" on the site at all, that's just what the community calls it now as shorthand for "the method which was (possibly?) invented by Dockhorn and Treep and then was popularized by Fridrich"



CFOPnotFridrich said:


> Who is Fridrich?
> Jiří Fridrich Hohenlohe (1569–†1645), officer and amateur poet
> Dr. Hans Fridrich (1884–†1947), Oberbürgermeister von Breslau
> Fridrich Weinwurm (1885–†1942), Slovak modernist architect


Incredibly irrelevant, why did you post this at all?


----------



## Johan444 (Dec 25, 2010)

BigSams said:


> There is so much wrong with your post...
> For starters, if you're going to start a revolution:
> 1) Cut the crap and be direct. Why did you post irrelevant trivia and emoticons and images?
> 2) Don't insult people for their sexuality, political view or occupation.
> ...


 
2) Where did (s)he insult him (Fridrich)?
4) I disagree, please do get emotional. Don't be a stone faced nerd.

I, for one, welcome these threads. Hail TS. o/


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 25, 2010)

Posting relevant content.






Traps are hot.


----------



## BigSams (Dec 25, 2010)

Johan444 said:


> 2) Where did (s)he insult him (Fridrich)?





CFOPnotFridrich said:


> ... in 1997 the transsexual militarist Fridrich put the old CFOP method on the internet and called it arrogantly and unjustifiably his "Fridrich" method?


The OP is clearly degrading transsexuals and militarists. We all, including myself, have personal opinions about one group of people or another, but these opinions are irrelevant to the topic at hand. And if you're going to go into a speech about the OP not _explicitly _stating insults, save your breath. Play your petty political games with someone else.



Johan444 said:


> 4) I disagree, please do get emotional. Don't be a stone faced nerd.


Emotions are not proof.



Johan444 said:


> I, for one, welcome these threads. Hail TS. o/


-_- stop encouraging trolling for your own entertainment.


----------



## CFOPnotFridrich (Dec 25, 2010)

BigSams said:


> The OP is clearly degrading transsexuals and militarists.
> [...]


 
Clearly you are wrong. The statement «in 1997 the transsexual militarist Fridrich put the old CFOP method on the internet» is neither degrading nor glorifying transsexuals and militarists.


----------



## BigSams (Dec 25, 2010)

CFOPnotFridrich said:


> Clearly you are wrong. The statement «in 1997 the transsexual militarist Fridrich put the old CFOP method on the internet» is neither degrading nor glorifying transsexuals and militarists.


 
Then why mention it at all?


----------



## CFOPnotFridrich (Dec 25, 2010)

^The title of this thread is «Who is Jiří Fridrich?».

I contacted Jiří asking him to post his point of view. Be patient...


----------



## guusrs (Dec 25, 2010)

Mr. CFOP.

Shame yourself, you shouldn't talk about Jessica like that.
Please be brave and identify yourself!
You forgot the most important source, the original site built in 1997 by Jessica: http://www.ws.binghamton.edu/fridrich/cube.html

See it yourself, she didn't call it the Fridrich method. She only says it's the system she uses and she wanted to teach others to get sub 15. Because of that page everyone (=others) called it the "Fridrich" method. I think she sould get all credits for that. She did the first full publication of an excellent speedcubing method on the internet and we should all thank her for that. So I voted yes for this poll!

BTW: thanx for finding René Schoof, I didn't know him before, I just read about his F2L system in early 1982.

BTW2: Did you know Anneke Treep and Erik Akkersdijk are living only 500 meters from each other (in the same town of course) but they do not know that! 

We'd better stop this thread right now.

Gus


----------



## Owen (Dec 25, 2010)

I could have sworn that someone posted something identical to this a few months ago...


----------



## Tortin (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for acting like a complete bigot and using the wrong name and pronouns when referring to Jessica Fridrich.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 26, 2010)

he was banned for evading a previous ban.

</thread>


----------

